# Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011



## Echinopsis (18. Dez. 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich freue mich sehr dieses Jahr noch einen Themenchatabend für euch organisiert zu haben - zwar ganz knapp, aber dies tut uns ja keinen Abbruch.

Diesesmal steht das Thema *"Koi" und deren richtige, artgerechte Haltung und Pflege* zur Debatte im Chat.
Als Experte zum Thema dürfen wir *Rainer (rainthanner)* begrüßen, der Euch allen mit Rat und Tat während des Themenchatabends zur Seite steht. An dieser Stelle nochmal meinen ausdrücklichen Dank an Rainer.

*Der Themenchatabend findet am Freitag den 30.12.2011 ab 19:30 Uhr statt.*

Eingeladen sind alle Interessierte, Anfänger, Neueinsteiger oder Profis zum Thema - egal wer - kommt einfach vorbei.

Ich freue mich auf zahlreiches erscheinen von euch! 

Euch allen einen schönen vierten Advent!
Daniel


---

Für unsere neuen User, die noch keinen Themenchatabend mitgemacht haben dürften folgende Links noch interessant sein  :

Wenn Ihr noch nie im Chat wart müsst Ihr euch vorher registrieren...wie das geht und unsere Regeln da zu findet Ihr hier [klick mich]

Wie komme ich überhaupt in den Chat? [klick mich]


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

Bitte nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## maritim (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

tolles thema! werde auf jeden fall versuchen den termin war zunehmen.
rainer wird sicher wunde finger vom vielen tippen bekommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

Peter, da muss unser Rainer durch! 

Freue mich wenn Du kommst - und ganz, ganz viele Anderen bitte auch noch!


----------



## Moonlight (29. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

Ich wäre auch gerne anwesend,aber ich weiß nicht ob dar klappt.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

Nicht vergessen!!!

*Heute* ist der Themenchatabend!


----------



## Doc (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

Ich schau mal, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe


----------



## maritim (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

hallo rainer, 

du hast noch eine stunde und fünfundvierzig minuten bist der themenchatabend startet.
reibe deine fingerspitzen schon mal mit wund und heilsalbe ein.2


----------



## maritim (30. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Koihaltung" am 30.12.2011*

ein dickes danke an rainer und alle die sich an dem themenchatabend beteiligt haben.
hat richtig spass gemacht.


----------

